
Wittgenstein, bewitched - Petiver
http://www.the-tls.co.uk/tls/public/article1671150.ece
======
hownottowrite
Reference: A more detaile account of Wittgenstein's time as a school teacher
(not a professor)
[http://www.theparisreview.org/blog/2015/03/05/wittgenstein-s...](http://www.theparisreview.org/blog/2015/03/05/wittgenstein-
schoolteacher/)

NB: As the author of this article mentions, Wittgenstein scholars tend to
gloss over this period of his life, but I agree that it was probably more
influential on his later philosophy than his acolytes would have you believe.

------
orthoganol
Wittgenstein's first work, Tractatus, promotes the kind of naturalist
reductionism so popular today, whereas his last work, Philosophical
Investigations, is a big swing to the other side, emphasizing the irreducible
dimension of language. A crude summary, but IMHO, he's a bridge between
Analytic and Continental philosophy.

------
garyclarke27
Great Article - Amazes me that Cambridge had so many geniuses at that time:
Wittgenstein, Turing, Keynes - kind of like Athens with Socrates, Plato,
Aristotle and London buses, but with a 2.5 thousand year wait.

His Tractates Logico-Philosophicus, made a massive impression on me, many
years ago, the only non fiction writing a can think of that brougt me to
tears.

------
eternalban
Godard riffing on LW:
[https://youtu.be/_YQlQRtEuts](https://youtu.be/_YQlQRtEuts)

------
calibraxis
> He left his teaching post under something of a cloud – he had hit one of his
> pupils so hard that she lost consciousness

Translation: dudebro's a child abuser.

~~~
mafribe
I wonder why this is downvoted.

L Wittgenstein's behaviour as a teacher was in parts terrible, and hitting a
pupil so hard she collapses is hardly good pedagogy. Parents in the village
wrote a letter to the school authorities to have Wittgenstein removed. Given
that this happened at a time when corporeal punishment was widely accepted, he
must have been extreme.

* * *

W has acquired acolytes that refuse to have anything negative published about
the master. That also the reason why you rarely read about W's sex life, which
is ... interesting.

~~~
privong
> I wonder why this is downvoted.

Wittgenstein's behaviour is certainly inexcuseable. However, I downvoted the
comment because "dudebro's a child abuser" adds nothing to the discussion and
the use of "dudebro" suggests the commenter is not interested in engaging in
constructive dialog.

~~~
mafribe
Good point, I agree, it's not a constructive contribution. I should have paid
more attention to the tone of the post.

